# turbo c++



## jatinkompelli (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
 I am using a old ver of turbo c++ running in Dos mode.
I want a latest ver of turbo c++ windows based but i can't find it.
 Do anybody know from where i can get it.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 3, 2006)

And why open source ? Is this related in someway ?

For your request
*www.borland.com/downloads/download_cbuilder.html


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyways,You came to Open Source Section,so get gcc for compilation and move to GNU/Linux for Ur full freedom from wingdows..if @ windows u can get mingw32 based C/C++ compilers..


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 4, 2006)

To get latest Turbo C++ u must pay. They free ones are available in thier 'Musum' section. The latest version in their old file list is Turbo C++ 3.0. Buddy i recommend u slowly turn to Dev C++


----------



## shakti (Jan 5, 2006)

go for some better search engine


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 5, 2006)

^^
Dude, its not Google++ but C++  

Turbo C++ isnt a freeware, u have to purchase it from borland


----------



## ra_rav (Jan 20, 2006)

That's d point(er) for sth nice learning use Dev or gcc I am using them to learn these languages and these are veryy good . Better than tc++


----------



## chikku (Jan 20, 2006)

My dear digit,
      One mourning when I switch on my system,and when I clicked on "ALT-CTRL-DELETE" 
It displays a message that"your task Manager has been disabled by Administrater".Then I restart my system but the problem persist.
How I will solve the problem? 
Also tell Me the difference between the CD's which we got at very low price & High price?
From chikkugta_vc@yahoo.co.in


----------

